

Ask HN: Which APIs flirttape is using for song search? - motyar

I want to know about the webservice they are using.
Thanks
======
flexterra
Hi, I'm part of the team that made flirttape and I can confirm that we are
using YouTube as our source of media.

~~~
waxjar
Seems like a really interesting site. Why the 5 song limit? I'd actually
consider using it, if that limit weren't there :)

------
badabadam
youtube.

